# two computers on same keyboard



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I bought some belkin kvm cables to hook up two computers on the same monitor, keyboard & mouse. I did not get any directions with it on how to switch from one computer to the other one. There is no switch on the hook ups. Can someone tell me how to do this or is there some instructions somewhere on the internet. Thanks


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

typically it is something like 
Scroll Lock
Scroll Lock
Up Arrow


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

You can also try Ctrl Ctrl A or B ENTER. I know the switchviews use this keyboard configuration.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

KVM switches often come with the cables - although you can purchase the KVM cables seperately. For example, an 8-port KVM unit (allows you to run 8 computers off one keyboard, video mouse) may only come with 2 sets of cables, meaning you'd have to purchase the other 6 sets seperately.

Could it be that you've purchased just the cables and have no KVM switch?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

What I have is a 2 port kvm switch with built in cabling. You plug the mouse, keyboard, speakers and monitor into it and from there go to the two computers. There is no toggle switch on it to switch computers.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

go to belkin and download the manual.

http://www.belkin.com/support/


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks you so much Gary, I found what I needed. I also downloaded the software for the icon to switch computers.

Frank B.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

try double clicking the "ESC" key and it will go between the two on many kvm switches.


----------

